# HD broadcast test failed?



## NaphtaliPress (Dec 19, 2008)

My local stations did a HD broadcast test the other day, and my new HD TV failed like the old TV did. I thought if you had a new TV you would not need a converter box; or do you need a converter box regardless if you are getting channels from a roof top aerial?


----------



## jwithnell (Dec 19, 2008)

Seems like I read that it could be problems with your antenna. I know I can pull down the analog signal much more easily than the HD signal. Seems like I also read that some of the boxes don't work right. So far, I'm not impressed, and all be dipped if I'll subscribe to the junk supported by cable.


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Dec 19, 2008)

Dunno. They "say" that if you get the analog you should get the digital but I'm confused. 


jwithnell said:


> Seems like I read that it could be problems with your antenna. I know I can pull down the analog signal much more easily than the HD signal. Seems like I also read that some of the boxes don't work right. So far, I'm not impressed, and all be dipped if I'll subscribe to the junk supported by cable.


----------



## LawrenceU (Dec 19, 2008)

Digital signals need a precisely aligned antenna. Also, if you have almost anything in close proximity to the antenna that is in line with the broadcast originating point you will either have poor, intermittent, or no reception. For example: If a branch covered with leaves waves in the breeze and crossed that path you will have a degraded signal. I know of three folks that have antennas in their attic and had such poor digital reception that they had to move them outside. Another fellow can't receive any signal clear enough to use because his house in in the trees. Digital technology is amazing, but it is far from perfect. This change was not done for the benefit of the end user, but for advantage of the broadcaster and the FCC.


----------



## Quickened (Dec 19, 2008)

i wasnt around for the test but would have like to been.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Dec 19, 2008)

NaphtaliPress said:


> My local stations did a HD broadcast test the other day, and my new HD TV failed like the old TV did. I thought if you had a new TV you would not need a converter box; or do you need a converter box regardless if you are getting channels from a roof top aerial?



Why would you need a test broadcast Chris? Don't the Dallas stations constantly broadcast HD channels that you can tune into? You shouldn't need a special antenna unless RF propagation is poor due to the trees or blocking terrain. If you're in a place where you can't receive the HD signal then it won't work. HD signals fall off a bit more quickly than analog do.


----------



## LawrenceU (Dec 19, 2008)

> HD signals fall off a bit more quickly than analog do.



You're not kidding. When it comes to commercial TV signal propagation that may be the understatement of the year.


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Dec 19, 2008)

The local stations are doing the test. They say, if you see the test screen for the nest five minutes or something like that, you are not ready yet for HD. I saw the test screen for the old TV and for the new HD TV set I got. I'm wondering if the did something dumb with the test and I'm fine? We are in a low spot and have trees. But somehow I don't think I would have seen the test screen if that was the problem, I would have received a blank screen right? This was saying in essence I was still receiving analog, I think?


Semper Fidelis said:


> NaphtaliPress said:
> 
> 
> > My local stations did a HD broadcast test the other day, and my new HD TV failed like the old TV did. I thought if you had a new TV you would not need a converter box; or do you need a converter box regardless if you are getting channels from a roof top aerial?
> ...


----------



## LawrenceU (Dec 19, 2008)

Did they say that the test screen showing showed that you were not HD compliant? If that is the case then it would have been on the analog signal. And, you would still see it on an analog system.


----------



## jwithnell (Dec 19, 2008)

I thought I read the story in Consumer Reports. I couldn't find the exact story electronically, but here's a source of a bunch of HD TV info ...

Digital TV Transition


----------



## jfschultz (Dec 19, 2008)

LawrenceU said:


> Digital signals need a precisely aligned antenna. Also, if you have almost anything in close proximity to the antenna that is in line with the broadcast originating point you will either have poor, intermittent, or no reception. For example: If a branch covered with leaves waves in the breeze and crossed that path you will have a degraded signal. I know of three folks that have antennas in their attic and had such poor digital reception that they had to move them outside. Another fellow can't receive any signal clear enough to use because his house in in the trees. Digital technology is amazing, but it is far from perfect. This change was not done for the benefit of the end user, but for advantage of the broadcaster and the FCC.



Yup, my sub-division is called Kimbrough Woods for good reason. I have just about given up on DTV. It seems that if you had any analog signal you had a picture and sound, though it was less than ideal. With DTV a weak signal causes a freeze frame and no sound until the signal returns.

The programs I'm interested in are posted on the network's web site the next day. I can then watch it on the laptop when I want. There is also the added benefit that the commercial breaks are reduced to a 30 second spot. That way I can watch an "hour" program in 45-50 minutes.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Dec 19, 2008)

NaphtaliPress said:


> The local stations are doing the test. They say, if you see the test screen for the nest five minutes or something like that, you are not ready yet for HD. I saw the test screen for the old TV and for the new HD TV set I got. I'm wondering if the did something dumb with the test and I'm fine? We are in a low spot and have trees. But somehow I don't think I would have seen the test screen if that was the problem, I would have received a blank screen right? This was saying in essence I was still receiving analog, I think?
> 
> 
> Semper Fidelis said:
> ...



As I stated, though, the networks are broadcasting in HDTV right now. You don't need a special test to determine if it is working. Tune into the Digital version and, if you have a high def picture, then it's working.

For instance, here in Fort Worth, my Mom picks up channels 2.1, 2.2, 4.1, 4.2, and 7.1, 7.2 (among several others). One is the analog version of channels 2, 4, and 7 while the other is digital. You can tell which is which immediately.


----------



## Gesetveemet (Dec 19, 2008)

Ah television, the "most powerful conveyer of thoughts, attitudes, and outlook on life."


----------

